# ANY FRENCH/GERMAN exposed to surrogacy ???



## Bouletta (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello,

I am french my husband is german, we try to get pregant since 12 years this is not working out  ...
I look for experience sharing around surrogacy from French or german couple since this is not authorized in both countries.

How does it work so we get recognized as beeing the parents of the child ?
Do you have agencies, clinics you can recommend and which are specialized in international surrogacy?
how long does the full "process" goes?

Many thanks fro your help

Bouletta


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm not french nor german but would like to tell you that "La Vita Felice" surrogacy center seems to have experience with french and german couples. On their website (www.mother-surrogate.com) there are pictures of the flags of the countries they are more experienced with (USA, Israel, Australia, Germany, Hungary, Ireland, France, Spain, Switzerland). They are located in Ukraine (Kharkov). I haven't used their services but I've read about some couples who have been successful. 
Good luck,  WAB 


/links


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Bouletta

Do be careful, particularly about immigration stuff. I know there are some French and German couples who have had real problems getting babies out of the Ukraine, because French/German law won't recognise you as the parents and won't give your child French/German nationality. The US may be a better destination because of the visa waiver programme, but it's worth doing your homework very carefully. Sadly, the UK is probably not an option for you unless you or your husband has significant links here (since under UK law, one or both of you has to be 'domiciled' in the UK).

If you email me, I can give you some details of a French/German lawyer who may be able to help you on the legal side.

Loads of luck, whatever route you follow.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

You would have to be careful. You need to chose a country that will allow your child to have their citizenship because otherwise your child could end up stateless. I am from an EU country that doesn't allow surrogacy too so I chose the USA for surrogacy because there my babies could obtain US citizenship automatically. That would then leave you to apply for a visa for your child instead of citizenship which should be more straightforward.


----------



## Donandbirgit (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,
we are a German / American couple,living in Germany.
Currently working with Sana clinic in Kharkov Ukraine.
Our surrogate mother is 12 weeks pregnant.
Are there any couples ,that have experience with bringing a baby back to Germany.
My husband is a US citizen,we were told by our agency to have the child registered as an American citizen( it is legal in the US).
But what will happen once we enter Germany?
Don and Birgit


----------

